# Villa rental



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi we have friends planning to rent in coral bay for a year can anybody tell me what sort of price they can expect to pay for a three bedroom villa.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Approx €750+ per month depending on facilities, location etc.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## John Dee (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Swerve,

I am also looking for a rental long term but not in Coral Bay. Hey listen this price quoted to you of 750 euros is rubbish. You can deduct 200 euros from that if you get a deal without an agent. On top of that you must remember that it is in most peoples interest on this forum to hike up the price. After all they live in Cyprus. There are hundreds of empty properties in Paphos. The question is getting one that is a fair price for you and for the landlord. Unfortunatley Cyprus is in a dire mess. With not very good prospects at all for 2014. Work is virtually non existant for newcomers. So its not a vendors market.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

John Dee said:


> Hi Swerve,
> 
> I am also looking for a rental long term but not in Coral Bay. Hey listen this price quoted to you of 750 euros is rubbish. You can deduct 200 euros from that if you get a deal without an agent. On top of that you must remember that it is in most peoples interest on this forum to hike up the price. After all they live in Cyprus. There are hundreds of empty properties in Paphos. The question is getting one that is a fair price for you and for the landlord. Unfortunatley Cyprus is in a dire mess. With not very good prospects at all for 2014. Work is virtually non existant for newcomers. So its not a vendors market.


Please show me a 3 bedroom villa for rent long term in Coral Bay for 550 €uro per month and is not falling apart. And what interest has the forum members to hike the prices? 

Zou have a lot of explaining to do.

Anders


----------



## John Dee (Dec 27, 2013)

Fact of the matter is most villa's are in not a good condition in general as long term lets. A villa of 550 will be no different for 750. The difference will be the owners greed due to his credulity in buying that property in the first place. 

Secondly I am not here to argue with you. Or insult you. But my comments did not reflect condition. And secondly the housing market is dying on its feet in Cyprus. So is the employment. One only has to look on the forum to see how many times a job is viewed. Prices should reflect this and not reflect the owners debts, or unrealistic ambitions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

John Dee said:


> Fact of the matter is most villa's are in not a good condition in general as long term lets. A villa of 550 will be no different for 750. The difference will be the owners greed due to his credulity in buying that property in the first place.
> 
> Secondly I am not here to argue with you. Or insult you. But my comments did not reflect condition. And secondly the housing market is dying on its feet in Cyprus. So is the employment. One only has to look on the forum to see how many times a job is viewed. Prices should reflect this and not reflect the owners debts, or unrealistic ambitions.


so you negotiate

whatever rental the owner wants, if you think it's worth less, offer less

if they accept it then great for you - if not then move onto the next one - simple


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

John Dee said:


> Fact of the matter is most villa's are in not a good condition in general as long term lets. A villa of 550 will be no different for 750. The difference will be the owners greed due to his credulity in buying that property in the first place.
> 
> Secondly I am not here to argue with you. Or insult you. But my comments did not reflect condition. And secondly the housing market is dying on its feet in Cyprus. So is the employment. One only has to look on the forum to see how many times a job is viewed. Prices should reflect this and not reflect the owners debts, or unrealistic ambitions.


It is very obvious you do not know the Cyprus rental market as well as you think you do.
Anders is absolutely right when he says price is reflected in the condition of the property. Also the location makes a big difference to rental prices. So prices for a 3 bedroom villa with pool can vary from €500 to €800 euros per month.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

John Dee said:


> Hi Swerve,
> 
> I am also looking for a rental long term but not in Coral Bay. Hey listen this price quoted to you of 750 euros is rubbish. You can deduct 200 euros from that if you get a deal without an agent. On top of that you must remember that it is in most peoples interest on this forum to hike up the price. After all they live in Cyprus. There are hundreds of empty properties in Paphos. The question is getting one that is a fair price for you and for the landlord. Unfortunatley Cyprus is in a dire mess. With not very good prospects at all for 2014. Work is virtually non existant for newcomers. So its not a vendors market.


I said *Approximately* 750 depending on facilities/location etc. If you want one without a pool, garden, AC, furnishings, noisy etc. then of course you can get one for less. It all depends on your standards obviously. Coral Bay is one of the more expensive areas to rent. I do not specialize in rentals and even if I did there is no reason for me to lie and deceive strangers regarding prices. It is certainly a buyers (and renters) market as we all know. All places are also open for negotiation. Some owners are more flexible than others. Generally, the longer term the renter wants the more likely the price will drop even more. A villa in Mandria was listed for 650 on a year lease, the renters wanted a 2-3 year lease and they got it for 500. This is in Mandria not Coral Bay. 750 is a fair price in Coral Bay for a nice villa.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

We came over at the end of October. Looked at a few 3 bed/4 bed villas in different areas. For one in good condition with a provision for some form of heating (i.e fireplace or central heating) you will look to pay 700 - 750 euro.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input all.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

John Dee said:


> Hi Swerve,
> 
> I am also looking for a rental long term but not in Coral Bay. Hey listen this price quoted to you of 750 euros is rubbish. You can deduct 200 euros from that if you get a deal without an agent. On top of that you must remember that it is in most peoples interest on this forum to hike up the price. After all they live in Cyprus. There are hundreds of empty properties in Paphos. The question is getting one that is a fair price for you and for the landlord. Unfortunatley Cyprus is in a dire mess. With not very good prospects at all for 2014. Work is virtually non existant for newcomers. So its not a vendors market.


So from your logic you are saying an agent gets 200 a month from one property ?

I will have to get the wife out of retirement if she can make that kind of money.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think what John Dee may be saying is that without an agent or even a rental agreement you can find much lower rental prices, particularly if you pay the rent in cash. Nudge, nudge, wink wink!

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I think what John Dee may be saying is that without an agent or even a rental agreement you can find much lower rental prices, particularly if you pay the rent in cash. Nudge, nudge, wink wink!
> 
> Pete


The problem with that is that you will not get a yellow slip that way. Nowadays you need a registered and stamped rental agreement plus a certificate from the Mukhtar that you really live there. 
But on the other hand, yellow slip is perhaps not essential or...

Happy New Year

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> I think what John Dee may be saying is that without an agent or even a rental agreement you can find much lower rental prices, particularly if you pay the rent in cash. Nudge, nudge, wink wink!
> 
> Pete


Without a rental agreement you have no protection at all if your landlord turns out to be a total nightmare. However you do not need an agent to have a fair rental agreement. Most lawyers will do that for you.


----------

